# Working as a civilian contractor for Isaf/nato



## robbins725 (21 Jun 2013)

I applied for the Air Transport Security Office position on May 30th 2013 my backgroung us miliary police and force protection in kuwait. I still havent gotten a reply back yet has anyone else applied for this job or have any information


----------



## The_Falcon (21 Jun 2013)

From the time I applied to the time I got an email inviting me to an interview was almost 3 months.  Be patient is all I can say.


----------

